# Drössiger 2014



## hollowtech2 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

die aktualisierte Homepage mit den 2014er Modellen ist online!!!

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern 

Hier gehts zur Site: www.droessiger.de


----------



## duc-mo (19. Oktober 2013)

TECHNISCHE DATEN, GEOMETRIE & RAHMEN DETAILS konnte man aber schon seit einer ganzen Weile sehen... 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die Farbauswahl ziemlich geschrumpft. Schade denn die blau und grün Töne gefallen mir auf dem Farbring nicht sonderlich und wenn man es mit den Beispielbikes vergleicht, dann bekommt den Eindruck, dass da irgendwas nicht paßt... Sind das RAL Farben und wenn ja mit welchen Codes???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (19. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es auch Reach Werte? Der Reach vom XRA Enduro 21" wäre Interessant.


----------



## TedStryker71 (23. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es die Chance die Bikes mal irgendwo Probe zu fahren, der XRA 650B 1 würde mich doch stark interessieren!


----------



## DeppJones (23. Oktober 2013)

Ab wann sind den die XRA 29er Modelle (mit 150mm) lieferbar? und woher bekommt man diese?
Gibt's einen Online-Konfigurator?
Kann man auch ein XRA2 mit RockShox Fahrwerk statt Fox bekommen?
ist auch eine eloxierte Version statt Pulverlack denkbar?

Gibt's schon Angaben zur Rahmensteifigkeit (in dem Vergleichstest hier im Forum) wurde was von "weichem" Hinterbau gesagt, dieser soll lauf Artikel noch geändert werden? Wenn Ja, wie?


----------



## duc-mo (23. Oktober 2013)

Ruf doch mal bei Drössiger an und klär die Fragen, wir können da nur mutmaßen...


----------



## duc-mo (11. November 2013)

Hab gerade ne Mail von Drössiger bekommen, der Konfigurator ist freigeschaltet und das XRA29 3 soll ab Mitte Februar an die ersten Händler ausgeliefert werden!


----------



## Jakten (18. Juni 2014)

Fährt einer mit einem 19" XRA650b in der nähe von Dortmund rum?
Würde mich gerne mal draufsetzen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. August 2014)

Ist es richtig,dass die Geo-Daten des Enduro und des AM identisch sind ?
Merkwürdig...


----------



## duc-mo (22. August 2014)

Sieht so aus als wäre es der gleiche Rahmen, mit "robusterer" Ausstattung... Durch die 10mm längere Gabel werden vermutlich LW und SW ein halbes Grad flacher sein als beim AM, aber das merkt man vermutlich nicht...

Ich hab mir gestern das XRA beim Händler angesehen, leider hatte er nur eins da stehen und das auch noch mit kleinen Rädern und zu kleiner Rahmengröße. Probefahren wäre deshalb unsinnig gewesen. Trotzdem bin ich ziemlich begeistert von dem Bike und seinen Detaillösungen. Einzig die Zugverlegung unter dem Unterrohr gefällt mir nicht. Da die Züge mit durchgängiger Außenhülle verlegt sind würde ich die Züge wohl auf das Oberrohr versetzen, damit sie bei Aufsetzern besser geschützt sind. Mein Händler sagte, das eventuell in Friedrichshafen ein paar Detailverbesserungen an den Rahmen kommen, er wußte aber nichts genaueres. Ich werde mal die Messe abwarten und dann schauen was ich mache, wenn von offizieller Seite nicht vorher schon was kommt...


----------



## hollowtech2 (22. August 2014)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ist es richtig,dass die Geo-Daten des Enduro und des AM identisch sind ?
> Merkwürdig...



Moin, die Daten sind tatsächlich identisch und es ist auch der gleiche Rahmen der über unterschiedliche Ausstattung verfügt. Die Messwerte für Steifigkeit lassen es beruhigt im Enduroeinsatz einsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (22. August 2014)

Mein Händler sagte, das eventuell in Friedrichshafen ein paar Detailverbesserungen an den Rahmen kommen, er wußte aber nichts genaueres. Ich werde mal die Messe abwarten und dann schauen was ich mache, wenn von offizieller Seite nicht vorher schon was kommt... [/QUOTE]

Moin, die Zugverlegung bleibt zunächst gleich. Aber wir sind weiter am proben, ob es andere Möglichkeiten der Verlegung gibt. 2015 wird gleich aussehen. Bezüglich Eurobike werden wir lediglich am Demoday auftreten  . Vielleicht schaffst du es ja dahin. Einen großen Händler haben wir aber in der Eifel!


----------



## duc-mo (22. August 2014)

So hat es mein Händler auch vermutet, danke für die Bestätigung! Aber, er meinte auch, das zumindest die Chance besteht das auf dem Stand von Control Tech oder Fulcrum ein paar 2015 Bikes stehen werden... Das 29er hab ich ja schließlich noch nicht in Natura gesehen...

Demoday ist immer so ne Sache... Als Privatperson wars mir bisher nicht vergönnt Karte zu bekommen und das obwohl ich nur 5km von Ratzenried entfernt wohne. Auch wenn der Demoday jetzt in Friedrichshafen statt findet, wäre das die perfekte Gelegenheit. Von hier aus in die Eifel zu fahren ist halt ziemlich blöd...


----------



## Zackbum (22. August 2014)

Ich hab seit kurzem ein XRA 29" in 19". Komme aus der umgebung von Villingen Schwenningen. Wenn du magst kannst du gerne mal Vorbeikommen und ne Runde durch den Schwarzwald drehen. 
Ist zumindest näher als die Eifel


----------



## hollowtech2 (22. August 2014)

Wir sind in der Tat immer noch dabei das Händlernetz dichter zu gestalten. Es wird hoffentlich die Zeit kommen, in der wir in jedem Bundesland unsere Bikes in Shops präsentieren können. 

Das Angebot von Zackbum ist aber auch Klasse und bringt Verständniss für die Situation. Daumen hoch


----------



## bernd e (26. August 2014)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Bike für meine Holde und wollte eigentlich was von Drössiger (hab selbst ein 29er HT und Tandem). Jetzt musste ich feststellen, dass es nur 26er in kleiner als 17" bzw. kürzerem Oberrohr als 590 mm gibt. Ist da was für 2015 geplant als 650b oder 29er? Wenn nicht, wäre ich echt enttäuscht und müsste zu einem anderen Hersteller


----------



## Zackbum (1. September 2014)

im Enduro ist ja ein Monarch Plus verbaut, würde ein solcher dann auch ins XRA29 passen? nur aus interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (8. September 2014)

Kann man von Seiten Drössiger auf die letzten beiden Fragen noch mit Antworten rechnen?


----------



## bernd e (16. September 2014)

Hallo


hollowtech2 schrieb:


> ...



Lest ihr überhaupt in eurem Support-Bereich mit!?


----------



## Zackbum (19. März 2015)

verschoben in den Galerie Fred...
Grüße
Zackbum


----------



## hollowtech2 (19. März 2015)

Zackbum schrieb:


> im Enduro ist ja ein Monarch Plus verbaut, würde ein solcher dann auch ins XRA29 passen? nur aus interesse?



Moin!
Welche Rahmengröße fährst du beim XRA29?
Gruß Hans


----------



## hollowtech2 (19. März 2015)

bernd e schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Bike für meine Holde und wollte eigentlich was von Drössiger (hab selbst ein 29er HT und Tandem). Jetzt musste ich feststellen, dass es nur 26er in kleiner als 17" bzw. kürzerem Oberrohr als 590 mm gibt. Ist da was für 2015 geplant als 650b oder 29er? Wenn nicht, wäre ich echt enttäuscht und müsste zu einem anderen Hersteller



Moin Bernd!
Sorry für die späte Antwort, dass wird zukünftig schneller laufen.
Die 650b und 29er Modelle mit H-Lite Rahmen (Modelle 5 bis 3) gibt es in Gr. 15". Die Oberrohrlänge horizental ist 570mm.
Gruß Hans


----------



## Zackbum (19. März 2015)

hollowtech2 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Welche Rahmengröße fährst du beim XRA29?
> Gruß Hans


Größe 19"


----------



## hollowtech2 (19. März 2015)

Zackbum schrieb:


> Größe 19"



Das passt.
Gruß Hans


----------



## flechte (17. Juni 2015)

Hi ! Ich bemühe seit drei Wochen darum ein XRA 650B in 19" Probe zu fahren. Hat jemand eins oder kann mir jemand einen Händler im Großraum Köln/Aachen nennen der solch ein Rad vorrätig hat ?? Komme aus Köln - bin aber mobil!
Drössiger verweist auf seine Händler-Seite - da hab ich keinen Erfolg...

Ganz vielen Dank im Vorraus ! Flechte


----------



## ZT-Moehring (8. Juli 2015)

Habe das XRA Enduro 2 aus 2014 noch stehen. In Größe 19" ;-)

Schöne Grüße aus Paderborn


----------

